# What kind of fish is this? Edible?



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

Just got the idea when I saw another post. I caught two of these while bottom fishing when a school of them came by the boat. It was this summer before the oil thing closed us down. I looked all over MyFWC and could not find a pic to identify it. We released both of them as I could not find it in my 2010 regulation pamphlet. Good fighters and nice size. Just wish I knew then if they were edible.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Looks like a huge hardtail/bluerunner.I know some folks eat them, just not me.


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

Definitely a nice size Hardtail. Good king bait but not considered very good table fare.


----------



## captjeffelder (Jan 1, 2011)

blue runner/hardtail same difference


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

if that was a hardtail I'd love to have a dozen that size to fry .

if you like spanish, you'd like a hardtail .


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lingfisher1---Ryan you win the prize....Bluerunner/Hardtail.... good fight on light tackle....excellent bait for a wide variety of inshore/offshore gamefish and blowholes love them.... at Ft.Walton Beach Pier. Butterfly,rub with olive oil,sun dry for 48 hours,they are a delicacy.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

There is a fish in the picture ? Just playing gonzo. :innocent:


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

CCC, ha! That's why I put that pic vs another where she can be seen!


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks to all that replied. Guess I'll release them or keep one for bait next time!


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

That's big one, the one's I've caught are ususally in the 8-10" range.

Tod


----------

